# [hs] Virus als Vertrag getarnt



## Newsfeed (25 Mai 2008)

Ein angeblicher Vertrag soll Anwender dazu verleiten, den Dateianhang zu öffnen und damit ihr System zu infizieren.

Weiterlesen...


----------

